# Quote of the day



## krates (Dec 19, 2008)

We have to have one of those..
My favourite is..

*Be positive*

I wonder did we already have a thread for quotes or not lol?


----------



## confused (Dec 19, 2008)

*OLD SAYING:*
A bird in hand is worth two in the bush.

*NEW SAYING:*
A girl in the convertible is worth two in the phonebook. 8)


----------



## mrintech (Dec 19, 2008)

Dil laga Gadhi se to Pari kis Kaam Ki


----------



## Cool G5 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Keep Smiling, Rock On*


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 19, 2008)

*Only constant thing in life is "Change". *


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 19, 2008)

Many receive advice, only the wise profit from it.


----------



## confused (Dec 19, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Dil laga Gadhi se to Pari kis Kaam Ki


nice one, mr.intech...opps, typo....mrintech


----------



## Faun (Dec 19, 2008)

lolumad?


----------



## mrintech (Dec 19, 2008)

confused said:


> nice one, mr.intech...opps, typo....mrintech





*www.free-avatars.com/data/media/92/amok_cat.gif *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/image.php?u=40975&dateline=1223222650

*Die Die Die Die Die*


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 20, 2008)

" Kab tak chupegi Kairi patton ki aad main.
      Sali ek din toh aayengi bikne baazar main."


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 20, 2008)

"Life is an Art"


----------



## krates (Dec 20, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Dil laga Gadhi se to Pari kis Kaam Ki



This one is nice.......

another one is

failure is luxury i can't afford it...


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 20, 2008)

> failure is luxury i can't afford it


awesome!


----------



## confused (Dec 20, 2008)

mrintech said:


> *www.free-avatars.com/data/media/92/amok_cat.gif *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/image.php?u=40975&dateline=1223222650
> 
> *Die Die Die Die Die*


mare hue aadmi ko doobara kyun maar raha hai??
but nice effort though...


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 20, 2008)

"When the character of a man is not clear to you, look at his friends."


----------



## mrintech (Dec 20, 2008)

freshseasons said:


> " Kab tak chupegi Kairi patton ki aad main.
> Sali ek din toh aayengi bikne baazar main."


Insane Reality


----------



## Ross (Dec 20, 2008)

'You should always do what you say, but it is not always wise to say all that you do..'


----------



## abhinav_myself (Dec 20, 2008)

I am UNIQUE like Everyone else....


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 20, 2008)

"Love is giving someone your heart, knowing that they can destroy your whole world when you do that, but trusting that person not to do that". The I-conscience

Until 13 I thought my name was "SHUT UP"!


----------



## Edge-of-chaos (Dec 23, 2008)

The world is what you want it to be!

Wisdom is in the head of the beholder!

I think and therefore I am!


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 23, 2008)

"I know the world is unfair. But why is it never unfair in my favour? "


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 23, 2008)

My signature


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 23, 2008)

Kisiko mukammil jahaan nahi milta,
Kisiko jameen, kisiko asmaan nahi milta




P.S. Mera hindi (and urdu too) is very bad. Please bear with me.


----------



## harryneopotter (Dec 23, 2008)

adding to ur quote rhitwik :

Har kisi ko mukkamil jahan nahi milta ..
kisi ko zameen, kisi ko aasmaan nahi milta ..
kisi ko GTX 295 ...
to kisi ko Core i7 yahana nahi milta ...


----------



## Coool (Dec 23, 2008)

Love sucks!! true love swallows.


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 24, 2008)

ROFL @ above post. 

Life is short, live to its fullest.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 26, 2008)

Coool said:


> Love sucks!! true love swallows.



Ok here are few from Carlin which i love.


"There's nothing funny about rape.....unless you're raping a clown."

"The main reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live."


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 27, 2008)

freshseasons said:


> Ok here are few from Carlin which i love.
> 
> You can’t argue with a good blowjob.
> 
> ...


kaya re, u r asking abt porns, quoting about porns...wats d matter?


----------



## azzu (Dec 27, 2008)

some of the Thoughts of Gr8 people from My Book 
-->Always Forgive your Enemies -Nothing Annoys them so Much 

-->People Quarell Bcoz They cannot Argue 

My Fav
-->At times, it is better to keep your mouth shut and let people wonder if you're a fool than to open it and remove all thier doubts


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 27, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> kaya re, u r asking abt porns, quoting about porns...wats d matter?



I am sorry. My Apologies.But nothing was intentional.Hope we are good.


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 27, 2008)

freshseasons said:


> I am sorry. My Apologies.But nothing was intentional.Hope we are good.


*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/75large.png
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77large.png
Are I was joking...I think u too...right?


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 27, 2008)

^^^ What Else ? Anyways sorry again if i hurt your "Sexual Feelings "? Whatever it means !


----------



## rhitwick (Dec 27, 2008)

freshseasons said:


> ^^^ What Else ? Anyways sorry again if i hurt your "Sexual Feelings "? Whatever it means !



Are kyoun meri tang khich raha hai...mafi...


----------



## IITian (Dec 30, 2008)

"Success is not a spontaneous reaction.You have to put your a$$ on fire for it"


----------



## Coool (Dec 30, 2008)

^^ aag me lagaya kya IIT seat keliye??


----------



## IITian (Dec 30, 2008)

Coool said:


> ^^ aag me lagaya kya IIT seat keliye??



IIT me aane k baad aag lagaya..


----------



## Quiz_Master (Dec 30, 2008)

^^ LAWL.

A man is least himself when he talks in his own person, Giv him a mask, and he will tell you the truth. - Oscar Wilde

another one:

"When a bad Indian dies, he goes to Pakistan!"


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 30, 2008)

Old one but very meaningful,
"Life is an illusion,death is a reality","Death is the greatest truth of life".

Another one" Things turn out best for those who make the best of the way things turn out."  -Jack Buck


----------

